# TANGIER | Projects & Construction



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Tangier and its peninsula*

*City of Tangier*

Tangier or Tangiers (Amazigh: Tanja, archaic Berber name: Tinji, Arabic: طنجة) is a city of northern Morocco with a population of about 700,000 (2008 census). It lies on the North African coast at the western entrance to the Strait of Gibraltar where the Mediterranean meets the Atlantic Ocean off Cape Spartel. It is the capital of the Tangier-Tétouan Region.

The history of Tangier is very rich due to the historical presence of many civilizations and cultures starting from the 5th century BC. Between the period of being a Phoenician town to the independence era around the 1950s, Tangier was a place —and, sometimes a refuge— for many cultural diversities. However, it wasn't until 1923 that Tangier was attributed an international status by foreign colonial powers, thus becoming a destination for many Europeans and non-Europeans such as Americans and Indians alike.

Nowadays, the city is undergoing rapid development and modernization. Projects include new 5-star hotels along the bay, a modern business district called Tangier City Center, a new airport terminal and a new soccer stadium. Tangier's economy will also benefit greatly from the new Tanger-med port.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*TANGIER | Gibraltar Tunnel Link Between Europe and Africa | #Project *









doc-espagne.com


















newsimg.bbc.co.uk


















SSC Morocco









elpais.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*TANGIER | Tanger City Center | #U-C *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

tangercitycenter.ma


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

this city has very potential location, please update this thread again with other projects around the city  some highrise are welcome


----------



## Mazene (Aug 16, 2010)

The Tangier city center is going to be excellent, just what Tangier needs.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*TANGIER | Tanger-Med Sea Passenger Terminal | #Project *


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

La Perle de Tanger, 8 towers under construction:










Source: Marina d'Or. 
http://www.marinadorinternacional.com/marruecos/venta-casas-La-Perle-de-Tánger-7


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Marina Palace: 25 floors, under construction:










Source: Muttie


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cap Tingis, under construction:

























Source: Melalj


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Tingis Towers: Prepared















SOURCE: http://design.re-construct.co.uk/tingis-towers?type=ds&bc=Under Development&id=0


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

NAME: La Marina du Sahel, under construction
PLACE: Tanger, Sidi Kacem beach
SIZE: 64 hectares





A residencial and touristic complex with:

A marina
3 hotels with 150 rooms
2 hotels apartements with 600 appartements
Two tourist residences of 500 appartements
260 medina houses
11 restaurants and kiosks
A shopping mall
A spa
Sportfields
Villas
An aquaparc
20 swimmingspools
A large public space for handicraft and shops




Source: http://www.ynna.ma/cli/template1/brochures/h/185.pdf


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Malabata Hills towers and resort, under construction:


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Name: Al Boughaz complex, Under construction
Place: Tanger, Cap Malabata
A touristic and residencial haut standing project.



Source: http://www.ynna.ma/cli/template1/brochures/h/182.pdf


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Paradise Golf & Resort, under construction:


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Radisson blu Resort & Spa, under construction:


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Name: Tanger Offshore residence, under construction
Place: Tanger
Floors: 15

Source: http://www.akdigroup.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=63













La Vision: Under construction










Source: abha.elb










Name: Torre Residence
Place: Tanger
Floors: 12


Source:
http://www.azi6.com/promociones_marruecos_latorre.html


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

New City of Dalia:


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

NAME: El Badre Under Construction
PLACE: Tanger
FLOORS: 20 floors
STATUS: Should be finished in 2012





















Source
http://www.iscaneselafif.com/badre.php


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Name: Les Tours a Vent
Place: Tanger













Source:


http://www.kkarc.com/projects.aspx?gp=3&c=386&p=678


----------

